# Cruising budget????



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi again,
I''m planning a trip out the Great Lakes, down the Eastern Seaboard, through the Bahamas & into the Caribbean. I plan on being out about ten months. I will be using a 26'' sailboat with an 9.9hp outboard. I will probably be setting on the hook most of the time. I have no refrigeration, just a Coleman SS cooler, & hope to charge my batteries with a wind gen & have a watermaker.. (side note: I don''t drink, so I probably won''t be spending that much time at the bars)
Any ideas what I should expect to spend a month to do this trip???
Thanks!!!!!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello,
Try this link.Scroll down to the thing about cost.It has the going rates of items in other countries.

http://www3.sympatico.ca/destinycalls/index.html

Its from people who actully do this sorta stuff,cruisers as it were.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

bugged,

I think so much depends on where you plan to stay and eat most of the time. If on the hook and you cook a lot, 500-700 /mo. might do. If you stay in marinas and eat in restaurants a lot, 2000- 3000 /month might not be out of the question. There are some sites on sailnet that talk about cruising budgets. I don''t have the links handy.

Bob


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We are also planning a a 5 month trip in Oct. leaving from the Chesapeake down East Coast, to the Bahamas then back to Florida which we will call our new home. The cost of cruising is a tough question. We''ve been researching it (reading various books and articles on Sailnet) for over a year and think that it will cost about $700-$900 month. We plan to anchor most of the time with occassional marina stays. We do plan to eat out occassionally, and we will be visiting some bars! 

Best of luck to you and perhaps we''ll see you out there!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Here''s a good article on establishing a cruising budget, http://www.sailnet.com/collections/articles/index.cfm?articleid=shardp0011


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am planning to retire on a boat. And this budget thing is driving me nuts. 

It seems that we sailors are sooo tight, that it has become the "in" thing to tell everybody with how little money we can survive in paradise. Yes they are quite some reports of people who supposingly make it on 700 bucks a month !!!! 

When I read some other reports ..people spend 400 plus for a month in a marina ...

you do the math. But beware some of the reports are so low, because people spend nothing on the boat that particular year and have a "fantastic" low year, just to do the necessary work in the next year, when they spend 4 times as much ... but wont tell. 

You can read between the lines, that this is very frustating to me. 

I am now at a figure of 20 000 a year. Not to comfortable but some marina stays and some luxury like eating out. Boat Insurance Health insurance, but no cost on land. ( house insurance, car etc ) 

Thorsten


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

Thorsten,

I agree. This is a tough topic to get a grip on for the reasons you give. It''s very individualistic. I know a fellow who can cruise on about $300 a month -- all meals aboard, no marinas, no nothing. That''s not my style at all. I haven''t gotten around to figuring out a budget for when I do retire and head south on a boat, but it will be closer to your figure than anything else I''ve read. In fact, probably higher than your $20K.


----------



## manateee_gene (Dec 7, 2001)

Check your message center


----------



## manateee_gene (Dec 7, 2001)

check your message center


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

what you mean Dancy 888 ?
what message center ?

Thorsten


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Sorry got it... 
neat really

Good Idea with the envelopes and "saving" money on the go ... 

I can see that this works fine. Next little step for me is to trailer the current boat to the great lakes and make a 10 day vacation cruise ...up there..

nothing really to much to compare for live time cruising, but a start.

Thanks for the tips ..
Thorsten


----------

